# World Cup 06-usa Watching



## frankctx (Nov 21, 2003)

Is It Only Gonna Be On Hdtv--english Language?


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

It's my understanding that ESPN/ABC have English + HD and Univision has Spanish


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

frankctx said:


> Is It Only Gonna Be On Hdtv--english Language?


What about any PPV ??
I have arranged my job around Englands World cup games !


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

PBowie said:


> What about any PPV ??
> I have arranged my job around Englands World cup games !


All matches are to appear on ESPN, ESPN 2 or ABC. They will broadcast all the matches in SD and HD. No PPV.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

kevruth said:


> All matches are to appear on ESPN, ESPN 2 or ABC. They will broadcast all the matches in SD and HD. No PPV.


Oh No not ESPN with that guy (whats his name ?) with the strong irish brogue
I think id rather watch it in spanish !


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Heh. I'll prolly mute the TV audio and try and get BBC 5Live audio to match up via the net  I'm guessing they will have audio coverage.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

Does anybody know if the World Cup HD coverage will be in full or widescreen mode? Makes a hell lot of a difference.


----------



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

PBowie said:


> Oh No not ESPN with that guy (whats his name ?) with the strong irish brogue
> I think id rather watch it in spanish !


Tommy Smyth. He often teams with Derrick Rae who is very good.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

How can you get the feed, for the world cup. I can't stand listening to that Irish twit! I thought BBC 5 Live only broadcast in the UK?


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

ravinpat said:


> How can you get the feed, for the world cup. I can't stand listening to that Irish twit! I thought BBC 5 Live only broadcast in the UK?


BBC Five Live will not be broadcasting over the internet outside the UK. However, TalkSport will. If you want football all day long head on over to www.talksport.net .


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

kevruth said:


> BBC Five Live will not be broadcasting over the internet outside the UK. However, TalkSport will. If you want football all day long head on over to www.talksport.net .


right but the problem with talksports is its simulated crowd noise. Is there a way to configure your router to show that your connected in the uk, even though your living in the us?

No offense to the Americans on here, but your commentary is terrible. I think the annoncers here talk about everything else but the game.


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

ravinpat said:


> right but the problem with talksports is its simulated crowd noise. Is there a way to configure your router to show that your connected in the uk, even though your living in the us?
> 
> No offense to the Americans on here, but your commentary is terrible. I think the annoncers here talk about everything else but the game.


I once tried using proxies but the proxies slowed things down so much that my media players would spend more time buffering than playing the broadcast.

I know you don't like the U.S. announcers. I don't either with one exception, Derek Rae. I can tolerate Tommy Smith. I would think we might get some of ESPN International's broadcasters during the World Cup as they don't have enough MLS yahoos to cover the entire tournament. I remember last time my favorite team was Mike Hill and Seamus Mallon (Sp.?). Mike is no longer with ESPN and I don't know the status of Seamus.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

kevruth said:


> I once tried using proxies but the proxies slowed things down so much that my media players would spend more time buffering than playing the broadcast.
> 
> I know you don't like the U.S. announcers. I don't either with one exception, Derek Rae. I can tolerate Tommy Smith. I would think we might get some of ESPN International's broadcasters during the World Cup as they don't have enough MLS yahoos to cover the entire tournament. I remember last time my favorite team was Mike Hill and Seamus Mallon (Sp.?). Mike is no longer with ESPN and I don't know the status of Seamus.


I do remember Mike Hill he wasn't bad. Not sure who Derek Rae is, but Tommy Smith is absolutely brutal, "the onion bag" and asterlavista baby. If it was up to me I actually would pay for ppv, I know its dramatic, but watching Euro 04 with ITV and BBC commentary was brilliant.


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

ravinpat said:


> Not sure who Derek Rae is


If you presently watch Champions League matches on ESPN2, he is the commentator for those matches with Tommy Smyth as his partner.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

kevruth said:


> If you presently watch Champions League matches on ESPN2, he is the commentator for those matches with Tommy Smyth as his partner.


Ok now I know who Derick Rae is, and he isn't that bad.


----------

